# Kostenloser Sequenzer im Netz?



## sight011 (13. September 2010)

Ich brauch mal eben nen Sequencer for free!

Audacity geht nicht, da ich da keine bpm Zahl einstellen kann.

Gibt es da was?


EDIT: Bin gerade nicht zu Hause, deswegen wäre ich über eine Lösung sehr glücklich, denn google zeigt mir nur ganz viele Midi-Sequencer, ich will aber Audio schneiden :-/


----------



## bokay (16. September 2010)

Hallo,

auf die schnelle: Audacity!

Ansonsten Klick

Edit, ok sorry Audacity nehm ich wieder raus.


Lad dir halt ne Demo runter...?


----------



## sight011 (17. September 2010)

Ok ne Demo könnte gehen - brauch das da ja nur temporär.


Hatte nur ds Prolem bei Demos unbekannter Hersteller, dasdie keineSpeicher oderExport Funktion hatten.

Kann ja sein das esbei ner Cubase DEmo anders ist. Danke


----------



## sight011 (20. September 2010)

Nachtrag: Nachdem ich nun neulich wieder da war - mit "da" meine ich einen Ot wo ich nicht an meinen Sequenzer ran kann ^^ - und wieder eine Euphorie-Welle des Musik-machens verspührte!

Wollte ich mir ne DEmo ziehen, aber ich wollte hier nur malsagen, bei Cubase ist das ja gar nicht so mal eben gemacht, mussman sich erstmal für anmelden & pi-pa-po! :-/


----------



## bokay (22. September 2010)

Nimm halt deinen Dongle mit beim nächsten mal!


----------

